# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > ابزارهای گزارش سازی در دلفی >  مشکل در گزارش گیری

## rostamedastan

بسم الله الرحمن الرحیم
سلام علیکم
من برای اولین بار است که می خواهم از برنامه ام گزارش بگیرم میخواهم از طریق کامپوننتهای rave این کار را انجام دهم.به این صورت که زیر برنامه هایی در sql دارد که بوسیله adostoredproc آنها را صدازنی میکنم حال با یکی از همین زیر برنامه ها که عمل جست و جو را انجام می دهد جست و جویی انجام داده ام که می خواهم آن را چاپ کنم. لطفاً مرا راهنمایی کنید چون اصلاً نمی دانم چه کار کنم.
متشکرم

----------

